# Why you need to brush your poodle (Beware)



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

Because.. matting! Duh! I went 3 days without brushing Mira and this is what I got in return. She patiently fell asleep on my lap as I hazardously line brushed her unruly hair. This is mostly dead hair, but there were more than a few gnarly knots in there. My wrist is sore although Mira is fluffed up and satisfied. 


Don't forget to brush your poodle(s)! We're not even into coat change yet..


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

A very timely reminder! Thank you!

And Miss Mira looks stunning -- as usual!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

She is beautiful .


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

A real beauty !


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Has Mira started her coat change? Javelin hasn't yet, but I am looking carefully all the time for evidence that the dreaded time is here.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Jazzie has a softish, rather thin coat, which, surprisingly, doesn't mat, even if I skip days of brushing. Blue has a really good coat, thick, curly--and prone to mat thirty minutes after he's brushed. I'm going to be out of town for five days this spring. There's no way my husband can manage his coat care. I'll have to brush him the day I leave, schedule a grooming appointment on the third day, and spend forever combing him out the day I get home. But he does look good for that thirty minutes after he's brushed.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Mira looks beautiful, yes it doesn't take long does it. I rarely miss a day brushing and combing, but when I have I've sure regretted it!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

It is astounding how quickly it happens, isn't it!


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> Has Mira started her coat change? Javelin hasn't yet, but I am looking carefully all the time for evidence that the dreaded time is here.


No, she hasn't and her coat is still pretty soft. Thick but soft. I fear I might have to shave her bald when that day comes! Am I suppose to check for harsher, guard hairs?



JudyD said:


> Jazzie has a softish, rather thin coat, which, surprisingly, doesn't mat, even if I skip days of brushing. Blue has a really good coat, thick, curly--and prone to mat thirty minutes after he's brushed. I'm going to be out of town for five days this spring. There's no way my husband can manage his coat care. I'll have to brush him the day I leave, schedule a grooming appointment on the third day, and spend forever combing him out the day I get home. But he does look good for that thirty minutes after he's brushed.


Hopefully Blue's coat will get softer after his bath at the groomers. I find when I freshly bathe Mira I can go a few days without brushing with no big deal  But I'd be worrying during those 5 days too!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mithy said:


> No, she hasn't and her coat is still pretty soft. Thick but soft. I fear I might have to shave her bald when that day comes! Am I suppose to check for harsher, guard hairs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find the same thing about baths - I got Timi through coat change by bathing her every 3 days - the couple of times that we got to 4 days, I deeply regretted it!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Wilson made it to ten months with his full thick puppy coat. It was taking me 90 minutes every other day of brushing and line combing to keep him mat free. I shaved him down and enjoyed the spring with much less grooming. He's 18 months old now and his coat is back, thick as ever. He must be about done with coat change because his coat curls up when it gets wet but it isn't spiraling into knots. As for the aching wrists, I had both wrists operated for carpal tunnel, one in November and one in December. It was a lot of effort to keep both of my poodles groomed during this time; right now they are a bit shaggy, but not matted!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Charmed said:


> Wilson made it to ten months with his full thick puppy coat. It was taking me 90 minutes every other day of brushing and line combing to keep him mat free. I shaved him down and enjoyed the spring with much less grooming. He's 18 months old now and his coat is back, thick as ever. He must be about done with coat change because his coat curls up when it gets wet but it isn't spiraling into knots. As for the aching wrists, I had both wrists operated for carpal tunnel, one in November and one in December. It was a lot of effort to keep both of my poodles groomed during this time; right now they are a bit shaggy, but not matted!



90 freakin minutes?! I know my girls are smaller, much smaller, but during coat change, maybe 5-7 minutes, during normal times 1-2 minutes. How long does it take you know that he is through coat change?


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Just brush and comb for Wilson, right now, takes about thirty minutes, twice a week. That does not include actual clipping, nails, or ears. He is in a growing out continental. I lay him out on an ottoman and turn the TV on; we just zone out and groom. Of course, I still have to do Sailor, too. He is much quicker as his coat is about half as thick as Wilson's. Good thing I find grooming relaxing, isn't it?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Charmed said:


> Just brush and comb for Wilson, right now, takes about thirty minutes, twice a week. That does not include actual clipping, nails, or ears. He is in a growing out continental. I lay him out on an ottoman and turn the TV on; we just zone out and groom. Of course, I still have to do Sailor, too. He is much quicker as his coat is about half as thick as Wilson's. Good thing I find grooming relaxing, isn't it?



And good thing that you have a dog that does too! I could brush Teaka all day, but Timi only puts up with it because Mama says so.


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

Charmed said:


> Wilson made it to ten months with his full thick puppy coat. It was taking me 90 minutes every other day of brushing and line combing to keep him mat free. I shaved him down and enjoyed the spring with much less grooming. He's 18 months old now and his coat is back, thick as ever. He must be about done with coat change because his coat curls up when it gets wet but it isn't spiraling into knots. As for the aching wrists, I had both wrists operated for carpal tunnel, one in November and one in December. It was a lot of effort to keep both of my poodles groomed during this time; right now they are a bit shaggy, but not matted!


Wow, I agree it takes a ton of effort to manage long puppy hair. I am basically doing exactly what you're doing. I brush every other day and then I thoroughly line comb her entire body. I'd say it takes me about an hour but she is not even into coat change yet. After doing a full side I want to give up because of my wrist but I push on and finish the other side! I am glad Mira puts up with it, she knows when it's brushing time and gets comfortable on my lap and falls asleep. I may have to put Mira in a Wilson type clip when the time comes..


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

mithy, it helps to thoroughly spray your dog's coat with detangler ( I like Cowboy Magic, but there are plenty if good products out there) and then let it soak in for a few minutes. With a long, thick coat you can part the hair with your hand and then spray along the length to better distribute the product. Ice on Ice is another nice one that comes to mind. I usually do one side of the dog at a time.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

I think this standard I groomed is a pretty good reason of why you should brush your poodle! I had to shave her naked of everything


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

That's the kind that used to come into the vet's office and the owners wanted us to "Just brush them out, no trim". Thank goodness, the vet would say, "Nope, too cruel to the dog!"


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Charmed said:


> mithy, it helps to thoroughly spray your dog's coat with detangler ( I like Cowboy Magic, but there are plenty if good products out there) and then let it soak in for a few minutes. With a long, thick coat you can part the hair with your hand and then spray along the length to better distribute the product. Ice on Ice is another nice one that comes to mind. I usually do one side of the dog at a time.


Can you use a detangler every day without making the coat sticky or limp?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

JudyD said:


> Can you use a detangler every day without making the coat sticky or limp?



I don't use detangler every day, but I lightly spray Ice on Ice and it doesn't seem to make hair goopy.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I used to use "The Stuff" on my girls (And I think that it, as most detanglers probably has silicone as the primary active ingredient), but after learning how many skin problems (yeast and bacterial infections, cysts etc) poodles are prone to, I have gone product free on my girls, as I think that anything that you spray on, that is going to stay on for days or weeks between baths is highly likely to clog the pores or otherwise disturb the natural balance of the skin.
I liken detangling products to dental chews - there is no magic product that is going to get their teeth as clean as basic and regular brushing with a toothbrush, and there is no product that is going to keep their coat as good as basic and regular baths and line brushing. I feel that if I am reaching for product to keep either their hair, teeth (and ears too) clean and in shape, that means that I am failing to do the basic care that they need and deserve. It is my hope and goal to keep up with Timi's care to the degree that I never find myself reaching for product to compensate in the hopes that she will never have to suffer the consequences (bad teeth, infected ears, skin infections or cysts), and knock wood, so far, so good!


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

Charmed said:


> mithy, it helps to thoroughly spray your dog's coat with detangler ( I like Cowboy Magic, but there are plenty if good products out there) and then let it soak in for a few minutes. With a long, thick coat you can part the hair with your hand and then spray along the length to better distribute the product. Ice on Ice is another nice one that comes to mind. I usually do one side of the dog at a time.


I do use a detangler spray right before I brush. It's a bad one but I am getting Ice on Ice soon. I spray all over, or the part I want to brush first, then brush with a slicker and then I go in and line comb. Another thing that will help greatly with brushing is a fresh bath!! Right now Mira goes to the groomer every 4-6 weeks and that is the only time she will get a fresh bath. I can't give her one at home since I only have a handheld dryer, and drying her with that would take forever. So I have to deal with a denser, dirtier coat. I can not wait to get my grooming supplies, life will be much easier!

And yea, that dog's picture is the epitome of why you should brush your poodle! There is a purebred black spoo that comes to my groomer every month in a matted mess. The spoo's owner apparently always says "don't make it look like a poodle" It makes me so mad!!


----------

